# Are you a dog man or cat person?



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 11, 2012)

Buonasera, Good Evening,

We have all had or do have mascots, or choose not to due to our small living spaces especially if we live in a cosmopolitan city or travel alot.

What breed of dog or cat has befriended you and how have you chosen this 4 legged pal and why ? 


I am 100% a cat woman, and had grown up with two Siamese, a blue point and a seal point. 

My husband and I had 2 British Shorthair for 22 years ... At this time in our lives, we have no 4 legged buddies for obvious reasons, due to our professions and our travelling.

My fave feline breed is the British Shorthair, as they are not delicate and  due to their heavy set or stocky body build are not climbers. Their coats are coarse so minimal shedding. 


Have a lovely August,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 11, 2012)

Well now, if it was up to me I doubt i would have any pets...but, it ain't up to me. We have two dogs, a cat we have had since Mrs Hoot and I got together..about 12 years ago. Another cat that got hit by a car and now only has three legs..no...her name is not tripod. And a recent acquisition of another cat, who showed up under my truck one morning as I was preparing to go fishing.  All these creatures  are neurotic..at least so Mrs Hoot says.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 11, 2012)

Does it count if we are an all animal person?


----------



## jabbur (Aug 11, 2012)

We have one of each.  We've had 3 dogs over the course of our 30 years together.  The first was a puppy from the neighbor's dog.  He got hit by a car just before his first birthday.  Then we got a terrier mix who lived to age 16.  We went petless for several years then got a border collie/german shepherd mix as a pup.  There was an add in the paper for free puppies and we got the last one.  He's 9 now and starting to go gray (like us!) and recently developed diabetes.  We avoided cats for years because DH had terrible reactions to cats with red,swollen eyes and wheezing.  Last Oct. a stray had kittens in our backyard and abandoned a little calico.  We brought her in with the thought of finding a home for her.  When DH didn't react, she stayed.  We love both our furbabies and can't imagine life without them.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love both, but I am really a dog person


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dog--Giant breeds (Saints and Newfoundlands) and chicken whisperer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have one man and two cats...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2012)

Definitely dog.  One beagle, though she would dearly love to have her own kitty, to hug, squeeze, wub, and call it her squooshy.  Unfortunately, kitties don't care for beagle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 12, 2012)

I can go either way, depending on how they are prepared.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> I can go either way, depending on how they are prepared.



Yeah right, said the cat rescue guy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yeah right, said the cat rescue guy!



Like I tell my nephew...just waiting until they are big enough for a teriyaki dinner...they are getting close.


----------



## chopper (Aug 12, 2012)

As you can guess from my avatar, I am a dog person. I have also had cats, but prefer dogs (that doesn't mean I don't love my new little grand-kittens). 

I like Golden Retrievers best. When we were in the market for a dog seven years ago, I did all sorts of research to see what breed would suit us. Golden Retriever is what I came up with. I like several of the other breeds, but have absolutely fallen for Goldens. I may one day have to get a Golden Doodle; A standard poodle mixed with a Golden Retriever. I think that would be a good match for us too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 12, 2012)

Definitely a cat man.  When I bought my own house,  I inherited a siamese male from a friend shortly thereafter who was desperate, even thinking about giving it to the humane society.  His GF was allergic to cats, so it had to go...  Ain't love grand?  I was fresh out of love, so to speak, and said I have a big house and room enough.   Then another kitten wandered in through the back garden gate and wouldn't leave.  Since then I have had/ Have mostly 2 cats at a time.   

Interestingly,  when DxW bought her house,  she bought her first dog too.  She never had pets growing up.   Luckily my two have always gotten along well with her dog(s) although it took awhile to acclimate them when she got a new puppy.  But they play together well now.   well, I guess love is grand.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a cat person. I like dogs, but I like cats more. I find dogs too excitable. "Oh I'm so glad you're home!" bounce, bounce, bounce. "I just took out the garbage. I was only gone two minutes." bounce, bounce.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 12, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I love both, but I am really a dog person



This.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2012)

While I don't hate cats or anything, until I see one that can catch a frisbee, I will stick with pups. 

I LOVE Maine Coon Cats though, Big ole cats, with personality. One of my Chefs breeds Savannahs, and they are pretty cool cats too, though when they get "of age", you have to feed them steak, and chicken. . . no meow mix for those fellas.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Like I tell my nephew...just waiting until they are big enough for a teriyaki dinner...they are getting close.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thanks for all your feedback & contributions*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Just a note of appreciation for all your anecdotes, feedback and contributions. 

Have lovely August.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

*Tatt:  Maine Coone Cats*

Maine Coone and British Shorthair are my favorites for same reasons ... They are rough and tough ...  

We have a dear friend in Florida who has 2 Maine Coones, and they are quite unique. 

Thanks for contribution. 

Have nice Sunday,
Margaux.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

marge, i'm curious. why did you phrase the question so gender biased?

it might be better asked as dog or cat _person._


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one man and two cats...


Are you rubbing that in?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom,

Curiousity, once killed the cat ... ha ha ha ...

Your question: I could not correct the error soon enough and did not wish to delete it and redo, as it received posts right away ...

Have nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

*Dairy Cattle*

*** Photo Courtesy of: Consejo Regulador D.O.P. Fundación Cabrales, Arenas de Cabrales, Asturias, Spain ... 

The Vet´s bovine friends and patients in the Spanish land of Cabrales, Asturias where its most noted aged in caves blue vein cheese is produced ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning, 

Thanks again for all your feedback and contributions ...

Let me say this, I adore mammal - animals in general and my husband is a Vet specialising in cattle, horses, donkies, and other domestic livestock ... We foster two donkies and a horse ... 

One of my more recent fave canine actors is the bloodhound who starred in Sweet Alabama, starring Reese Witherspoon. Adorable bloodhound. I am a Lassie Come Home Fan from way back when ... 

I appreciate your feedback and contributions.

T.U. 
Margaux


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Tom,
> 
> Curiousity, once killed the cat ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> ...


 

marge, you can always ask the mods to edit the title for you.

as far as animals for pets go, i'm an all around animal lover too. i was raised with dogs and cats, and have had birds, reptiles, and fish.

we currently have 2 cats (rescues), 4 huge goldfish, a turtle, and 2 parrots.

as soon as i have a bigger house, i'm going to a shelter to adopt a dog, preferrably a mutt of some kind of husky, malamute, collie, or german shepherd mix.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2012)

DW and I are definitely dog people. We have a purebred Irish Setter and a Basenji/Yellow Lab mix. 

Having said that, when we first got together we had 5 cats between the two of us. Every last one of them was inherited through previous relationships. While we certainly loved our kitties, over the years they eventually made their way to that great litter box in the sky, and we just never adopted any more. The last one, Winston, was an orange tabby who lived to be almost 23.


----------



## chopper (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm a cat person. I like dogs, but I like cats more. I find dogs too excitable. "Oh I'm so glad you're home!" bounce, bounce, bounce. "I just took out the garbage. I was only gone two minutes." bounce, bounce.



Funny, that is the way the dogs act with my Hubby, but with me they run up excitedly and sit down right in front of me and calmly wait for a greet. I think with dogs, they do what they have been taught by that person. Sometimes we don't realize we are teaching them things.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom, Steve & Chopper,

Thanks again for your contributions and feedback.

Tom: I have frequently asked and realise I need to proof read and do my typing a bit slower. However, thanks for the advice. 

Steve: thanks for your contribution. 

Chopper: Thanks for your input on subject.

Have lovely August,
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> marge, you can always ask the mods to edit the title for you.
> 
> as far as animals for pets go, i'm an all around animal lover too. i was raised with dogs and cats, and have had birds, reptiles, and fish.
> 
> ...


If you don't have a fenced yard, your first two choices are not good choices, BT because of what the breeds are bred to do--huskies are hard dogs to manage in an urban environment, ditto re Mals. And, they are often not good with cats (read that--cat killers) or birds. GSDs can also be not-cat-friendly--high prey drive. There is often a reason a dog ends up in a shelter. I am partial to the big drooly dogs...but I bet your boy would really like a goofy Lab or LabX ... "Boy, throw the ball, throw the ball, again, throw the ball, throw the ball....what do you mean you're tired and hot? Throw the ball, Boy..."


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2012)

CWS has a good point, especially regarding cat friendliness.  And labs are such sweet dogs.

I would also recommend a beagle.  Mine loves cats.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a Siberian Husky. Sasha was so smart it was a nuisance. She could figure out more ways of bending the rules...

E.g., Sasha had been taught not to chew through *her *leash. A friend's husky, Quinn, stayed with us while the friend was on vacation. Sasha chewed through Quinn's leash.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I had a Siberian Husky. Sasha was so smart it was a nuisance. She could figure out more ways of bending the rules...
> 
> E.g., Sasha had been taught not to chew through her leash. A friend's husky, Quinn, stayed with us while the friend was on vacation. Sasha chewed through Quinn's leash.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had a Siberian Husky. Sasha was so smart it was a nuisance. She could figure out more ways of bending the rules...
> 
> E.g., Sasha had been taught not to chew through *her *leash. A friend's husky, Quinn, stayed with us while the friend was on vacation. Sasha chewed through Quinn's leash.



Shrek says, yup too smart for their own good sometimes.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2012)

BTW, I had three indoor cats when I had Sasha and one when Quinn came to stay. There was a truce. The dogs wanted to sniff the cats' bums and eat their food. The cats seemed to think that the dogs were just too uncouth. There wasn't any fighting. 

The cats did gang up on Sasha. When we got her she was skinny. We put out two large bowls of canned dog food. We took her for a walk. When we came home the dog food bowls were empty. There were three, very uncomfortable, football shaped cats lying on their sides on the kitchen floor. They were practically moaning.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had a Siberian Husky. Sasha was so smart it was a nuisance. She could figure out more ways of bending the rules...
> 
> E.g., Sasha had been taught not to chew through *her *leash. A friend's husky, Quinn, stayed with us while the friend was on vacation. Sasha chewed through Quinn's leash.


That sounds like many of the Great Danes I've known. 

To better explain the difference between say a Newfoundland and a Sibe, a Newfoundland has about a 10-ft comfort zone re: away from it's people when out walking, a Sibe...a mile. We used to take the Newfs out walking with about 30-40 other Newfoundlands at a dog park. The Newfs walked in single file either alongside their people or right behind them. A young Saint joined us one month (this was a monthly event). The young Saint took off. My Newf looked at another Newf, nodded his head left, the other nodded right. They took off at a gallop after the Saint and aligned themselves on either side of him, and then made a Newf-Saint-Newf sandwich--squeezing said Saint between them until he stopped. They stood with him between them for about 7 seconds (I counted). Then the two Newfs pivoted and came back to the group. The Saint did the same. 

I often dog-sat a friend's Sibe. She was not other-dog friendly nor was she cat-friendly. She killed a stray cat that made the mistake of coming on the property one time while she was staying with me. Not pretty. And, I had to tie her in a fenced yard--she could jump the 6-ft fence (and did). She was a DOLL with people. 

As a general rule-of-thumb, working breeds are much tougher for the average pet owner than sporting breeds. Newfoundlands, as a breed, were developed to be companion animals (during the Victorian period). They are a working breed because they have this desire to please their people (most of the time, although, I've also have met Newfs that were handfuls). 

Do your research before getting a dog. There are many breeds from which to choose. And, the "mutts are healthy" is a myth--it is because the statistics are not kept about mutts that people think that. A hereditary disease/condition can be inherited as often by a mixed breed as a purebred.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 12, 2012)

chopper said:


> When we were in the market for a dog seven years ago...


 

See, she gets buys dog at the market too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Markets here don't usually sell dogs...


----------



## niquejim (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a dog, two cats, a fish, a bird and a snake.

Here's a good question for you.....
Cats are independent, they don't listen, they don't come in when you call, they like to stay out all night, and when they're home they like to be left alone and sleep. In other words, every quality that women hate in a man, they love in a cat! WHY?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Markets here don't usually sell dogs...


 
Check the Vietnamese market!


----------



## chopper (Aug 12, 2012)

Just for the record...I am not on the same page as Sir Loin of Beef!!!


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 13, 2012)

I grew up on a "mini-farm." We had chickens, pigs, rabbits, guineas & a pony. We also had outside ( & inside dogs after we got rid of all the farm critters) hamsters, & outside cats with house privileges when parents were in a good mood. When I moved into an apartment I wasn't supposed to have pets. A parent brought a cute black kitten to school to tempt me. That's how I got my contraband cat, Cinder. I had her for 17 years (8 years in the apartment without complaint.) Then I got Simon, the most loving cat I've ever had. He loves to snuggle, plays fetch, sits up & begs for treats, catches treats that are tossed to him in his mouth or with his paws. He keeps me entertained. 
I like dogs too, but they take more time & energy than I have right now. Maybe when I retire, if Simon can deal with it, I'd like to raise a support dog puppy. We'll see when the time comes.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the advice on dogs, cws and dawg.

i would never own a dog of any size if i still lived in tje city. even my suburban neighborhood isn't condusive to happy doggy life. that's why i mentioned i'll get a dog when i get a bigger house (and yard), preferrably near open fields and wooded areas. i'm not into scooping up hot poop!

also, a large part of the reason that i said that that i wanted a mutt was to avoid those aggressive instincts found in pure or near purebreds. and of course, i would check with the shelter to see which dogs were family and other pet friendly first.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

Monday 13th August

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Thanks for the additional contributions and feedback Ladies & Gentlemen.

Lots of wise insight, advice and suggestions. 

T.U. 

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

One of the main reasons, we have never had a dog (as married couple), is the walking 2 or 3 times a day business, as we are skyscraper pavement dwellers, centre of large cosmopolitan city ... 

It is an enormous responsibility to have a pet, no matter how large or tiny. You have to decide, Is this for me ? What if I have to travel or what if I get a temporary illness ? 

One of the reasons, so many animals are put in shelters is that the people thought, wow, cute puppy or kitten, and 9 months later --- they are an adult animal with special needs ... 

It is a true commitment ... and I believe one must honestly ask themselves, can I  take on this responsibility for 16 to 20 years approximately ? 

Best regards, Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice on dogs, cws and dawg.
> 
> i would never own a dog of any size if i still lived in tje city. even my suburban neighborhood isn't condusive to happy doggy life. that's why i mentioned i'll get a dog when i get a bigger house (and yard), preferrably near open fields and wooded areas. i'm not into scooping up hot poop!
> 
> also, a large part of the reason that i said that that i wanted a mutt was to avoid those aggressive instincts found in pure or near purebreds. and of course, i would check with the shelter to see which dogs were family and other pet friendly first.



If you live on a large enough bit of land, you can teach the dogs to poop far away from the house and hardly ever have to scoop it.


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Buon Giorno, Good Morning,
> 
> One of the main reasons, we have never had a dog (as married couple), is the walking 2 or 3 times a day business, as we are skyscraper pavement dwellers, centre of large cosmopolitan city ...
> 
> ...



You are right. It is a commitment. I don't understand how someone can get a dog and then get rid of it. Just doesn't seem right. I know sometimes it is necessary if they bite and there are children, but only in an extreme case is it ok to ditch a doggie. Even then I could find someone else that wouldn't have children around.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 13, 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
<------------ Er...um... take a guess  


We actually have four, just don't tell the other three who my Avatar is or I'LL be in the dog house.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 14, 2012)

I knew you were a dog person for sure Dave


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Chopper: The World´s Shelters Are Loaded*

Buon Giorno Chopper, Good Morning,

Thank you for your feedback and contribution ...

Yes, it is a real profound commitment ... There are uncountable cats and dogs in the world´s shelters, and it is a non fiction horror film ... 

I have noticed in Madrid particularly, numerous elderly people have mixed crossed breeds and have had these canines for numerous years. It is a dog city ... 

Cats on the otherhand, are a true cultural change for Spaniards. 

On farms, Cats kill the rodents ... However, as a resident in one´s home, they had not been as popular with Spaniards ... This is all changing ...

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Dave: Thanks for your contribution & feedback*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Dave,

Pleased to find your post this morning.

Appreciate your input.

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

BT--thanks for recognizing that having a dog doesn't fit with your lifestyle at this time. Dogs are a 10-15 year commitment--fun when they are young, difficult when they are old--like having a sr. parent. 

When you are ready to get a dog (after you move to Green Acres), I would be more than happy to share with you what I know about different breeds. I'm not an expert, but I've had a lot of dogs and rehomed a lot of dogs--very few of which have had a return rate. I also am in contact with lots of dog rescue groups.


----------



## niquejim (Aug 14, 2012)

All pets are a commitment. I'm sure this one started off as someones pet
Record-breaking python found in the Everglades - WFTX-TV Fort Myers/Naples, FL


----------



## KarenB (Aug 14, 2012)

Snakes freak me out. I didn't even open the link.Just can't do it. I have 7 cats. 17 in the last 4 yrs. Don't be calling animal control! I had a barn cat show up with ribs showing about 4 yrs ago. I was making chinese fried rice at the time. So I gave her a bowl. 4 bowls later she decided I was the one. Never been a cat person. Am now. Long story short. Some died in birth, MIA, and 4 very good adoptions. I have 3 generations. I have had them all fixed. Four still act wild and might not show up for days. One is stand offish like a real cat. And two are trouble makers and keep things stirred up all the time. The cats have me...I don't have cats.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Snakes ain't bad...properly prepared. 
Contrary to popular belief, it don't taste like chicken.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Karen,

Felines in general are highly intelligent. A cat can manage to survive on the alleys, as their hunter´s instinct assists them;  a dog however, is questionable ... Dependent on man ... 

Reptiles: most little boys are highly attracted to this species ... 

Have nice day. Margi.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Karen,
> 
> Felines in general are highly intelligent. A cat can manage to survive on the alleys, as their hunter´s instinct assists them;  a dog however, is questionable ... Dependent on man ...
> 
> ...



I assume you have never seen the Painted Dogs of the Australian outback? They are packs, and hunt with great cunning, and ability. Hell, even stray dogs seem to get by fine.

Any animal, in the absence of humans, can survive just fine. They were wild animals, before humans domesticated them.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Tatt,

Thanks for your feedback and information. I was referring to alley cats and dogs abandoned on the city streets ... I know there are many types of wild canine, wolves, dingos, coyotes etcetra ... however, we do not associate running into them, in skyscraper turf. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

Domesticated stray dogs can do fine, though it's certainly not recommended.  What would get them, as it would get stray cats, would likely be parasites, illness, fights, and cars.  Domestic dogs, even when they're pets, have also been known to form packs for hunting.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Domesticated stray dogs can do fine, though it's certainly not recommended.  What would get them, as it would get stray cats, would likely be parasites, illness, fights, and cars.  Domestic dogs, even when they're pets, have also been known to form packs for hunting.



Exactly. 

Another thing that would get 'em: Animal Control.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> Another thing that would get 'em: Animal Control.



Indeed.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

As I have mentioned many times, the Vet and I feed the kit kat alley strays ... Sometimes, I am tempted to take home a twosome ( cushion for each other ) however, we  cannot make that commitment at this moment with my Mom and his Mom in distinct parts of the world ... 

Thanks for all your input.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I assume you have never seen the Painted Dogs of the Australian outback? They are packs, and hunt with great cunning, and ability. Hell, even stray dogs seem to get by fine.
> 
> Any animal, in the absence of humans, can survive just fine. They were wild animals, before humans domesticated them.


The evolution of the domestic dog has resulted in most of the breeds that humans have engineered do not have the "tear apart and eat" instinct--domestic dogs when they become strays are scavengers--they are found near garbage dumps, etc., not generally hunting and killing other animals. Although dogs, wolves, and coyotes have 78 chromosomes, dogs differ from the wild canids in that dogs have 76 autosomonal and 2 sexual chromosomes, foxes only have 72 chromosomes.

Some breeds will chase down and kill animals, but rarely will they rip the carcass apart and eat it. This is what sets domestic dogs apart from wild canids. Some domestic breeds will shake and kill, but they will not eat what they have killed. I have a book somewhere that was written by a biologist who studied these traits in dogs. It is a very interesting read. I just don't know which box it is in. I do know that one of my Saints would climb a tree, shake the branch until the fledgling robins fell out. She would squeak them to death. She never ate them, however. Ironically, she is fine around the chickens (mind you, her tree-climbing days are long behind her--she will not be with us much longer). I picked up a stray dog on the road once--she weighed 35 lb,  When she died 12 years later, she weighed 68 lb. She obviously had been wandering for some time and was starving. The vet was surprised that she did not have internal organ damage. She could run like the wind, catch a frisbee on the fly, but she never caught any animals and, most likely, would never have torn them open to eat them. I had a dog once that caught and killed a rabbit. She didn't eat it. My father's hunting dog used to catch partridges and bring them to my dad--who would then have to either kill them or release them. Cats have the instinct to eat what they kill--most domestic dogs do not.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 14, 2012)

Very much so a dog person here, and just dof but big dogs. Had 3 thruout my life. All 3 were more than 100 pounds. But no more. Cannot hadle the pain of loosing a friend.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Very much so a dog person here, and just dof but big dogs. Had 3 thruout my life. All 3 were more than 100 pounds. But no more. Cannot hadle the pain of loosing a friend.



That's the problem, dogs never last long enough.  It's like losing a teenager.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That's the problem, dogs never last long enough.  It's like losing a teenager.


I used to lament that dogs did not live long enough, and threatened to get parrots. A friend said that not all dogs are kept in the environment mine were, and would I want dogs that were tied in yards without human companionship to live as long as parrots. No. 

I am on my last dog (well, I thought Isabelle was my last dog). The DH will always have dogs, but I have had many, many dogs, sometimes as many as seven at a time. I loved each and every one of them, miss them still, BUT life without dogs (or with only one) is a a lot easier than with seven. And, my house stays a lot cleaner so I can spend more time doing other things--like hanging out on the forum!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I used to lament that dogs did not live long enough, and threatened to get parrots. A friend said that not all dogs are kept in the environment mine were, and would I want dogs that were tied in yards without human companionship to live as long as parrots. No.
> 
> I am on my last dog (well, I thought Isabelle was my last dog). The DH will always have dogs, but I have had many, many dogs, sometimes as many as seven at a time. I loved each and every one of them, miss them still, BUT life without dogs (or with only one) is a a lot easier than with seven. And, my house stays a lot cleaner so I can spend more time doing other things--like hanging out on the forum!



You have done so much for so many dogs, CWS!  I can understand why you might be totally burned out.    Most of us have only one or two at a time, and they become our children.

I've had a lot of dogs, the most at one time was three, with an occasional dog or two for fostering or babysitting. That was enough!  Love being a single beagle family now!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The evolution of the domestic dog has resulted in most of the breeds that humans have engineered do not have the "tear apart and eat" instinct--domestic dogs when they become strays are scavengers--they are found near garbage dumps, etc., not generally hunting and killing other animals. Although dogs, wolves, and coyotes have 78 chromosomes, dogs differ from the wild canids in that dogs have 76 autosomonal and 2 sexual chromosomes, foxes only have 72 chromosomes.
> 
> Some breeds will chase down and kill animals, but rarely will they rip the carcass apart and eat it. This is what sets domestic dogs apart from wild canids. Some domestic breeds will shake and kill, but they will not eat what they have killed. I have a book somewhere that was written by a biologist who studied these traits in dogs. It is a very interesting read. I just don't know which box it is in. I do know that one of my Saints would climb a tree, shake the branch until the fledgling robins fell out. She would squeak them to death. She never ate them, however. Ironically, she is fine around the chickens (mind you, her tree-climbing days are long behind her--she will not be with us much longer). I picked up a stray dog on the road once--she weighed 35 lb,  When she died 12 years later, she weighed 68 lb. She obviously had been wandering for some time and was starving. The vet was surprised that she did not have internal organ damage. She could run like the wind, catch a frisbee on the fly, but she never caught any animals and, most likely, would never have torn them open to eat them. I had a dog once that caught and killed a rabbit. She didn't eat it. My father's hunting dog used to catch partridges and bring them to my dad--who would then have to either kill them or release them. Cats have the instinct to eat what they kill--most domestic dogs do not.




Certainly informative, very much so.

My point was being, dogs, given the absence of man, would still do fine, and there are loads of examples where that is the case.

Living in Costa Rica, the neighbor next door hated the feral dogs, as they killed, and ate his chickens. These were pups of strays. He had a disdain for dogs, unparalleled by anyone I had ever met. When seeing the dogs, and trying to be "friendly" to them, they certainly had NO interest in humans, nor hand outs. . . a different story if you leave them food, and leave, of course it would be gone in the A.M.

I appreciate the genealogy/science behind it, that is some cool info. I still think though that there is still an element of dogs, that given the right circumstance, can revert back to the way nature had them at first, before man got into breeding certain traits both in, and out. Some breeds will do better than others, of course, but dogs as a whole wouldn't go extinct.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I used to lament that dogs did not live long enough, and threatened to get parrots.



My mother has an Umbrella Cockatoo, and an African Timneh Grey. . . .they will be mine, one day. . .the longevity of the birds is pretty amazing! I LOVE Pee Wee, the Cockatoo, but the Grey. . .well, while an amazing talker, remarkably smart for a bird, is a little less than personable, and I am NOT looking forward to having a living alarm clock, lol. That bird has a better internal clock than anything I have ever seen. . .5:10-5:20, every single day. let the circus begin.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That's the problem, dogs never last long enough.  It's like losing a teenager.



Couldn't agree more, especially with the breeds that I have a particular affection towards: Great Danes, Newffies, Irish Wolf Hounds, St.Bernards.  .. basically any of the LARGE dog breeds, I just LOVE! But, the bigger the dog, the shorter the life, poor hearts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Couldn't agree more, especially with the breeds that I have a particular affection towards: Great Danes, Newffies, Irish Wolf Hounds, St.Bernards.  .. basically any of the LARGE dog breeds, I just LOVE! But, the bigger the dog, the shorter the life, poor hearts.


I've shared my life with two of those breeds. I had one Saint die at the age of 8, another at the age of 12. Isabelle is somewhere between 12-14. I have fostered and placed Danes...none of them lived to be a double-digit age. One Newf died at 6, another at 12, another at 13. And there are all those Saints, Newfs, and others that were my rescue dogs and I am their rescue mom...over 80. I've done my bit for unwanted dogs and loved them all. I've only had one puppy in my adult life--he was the thank you gift that the first Newf we rescued gave us. All the others were somebody else's cast-offs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I've shared my life with two of those breeds. I had one Saint die at the age of 8, another at the age of 12. Isabelle is somewhere between 12-14. I have fostered and placed Danes...none of them lived to be a double-digit age. One Newf died at 6, another at 12, another at 13. And there are all those Saints, Newfs, and others that were my rescue dogs and I am their rescue mom...over 80. I've done my bit for unwanted dogs and loved them all. I've only had one puppy in my adult life--he was the thank you gift that the first Newf we rescued gave us. All the others were somebody else's cast-offs.



Beagle and I went on our walk tonight and we ran into one of her favorite boyfriends, a Black Mouth Cur, a massive dog that's patterned like a tiger.  He's had several surgeries on his knees and hip, and his owner said he's about 7.  He's recovering from his latest surgery, but loves everyone, and obviously his owners love him too!

I agree, if the only life for a dog is to be tied up, don't get a dog.  That's no life.  However, I suspect most of the DC gang might baby our furbabies a bit....


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

I would LOVE to get a Komondor, preferably black, and I would have a little Rasta hat for him, lol.

A good old mate, Mark had one, named Teddy. One of the most amazing, loveable, well tempered dogs I had ever seen. Smart too! REALLY SMART. The unique coat is certainly not something you see everyday, but it's surprisingly soft. I just loved that dog, and he was quite the conversation starter whenever I got to dog sit, and take him out to the beach.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would love to have a Vizsla. Or a lab or a golden or...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to get a Komondor, preferably black, and I would have a little Rasta hat for him, lol.
> 
> A good old mate, Mark had one, named Teddy. One of the most amazing, loveable, well tempered dogs I had ever seen. Smart too! REALLY SMART. The unique coat is certainly not something you see everyday, but it's surprisingly soft. I just loved that dog, and he was quite the conversation starter whenever I got to dog sit, and take him out to the beach.



I watched a special on Komodors, wow, the grooming and upkeep!  They are really cool dogs, though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I would love to have a Vizsla. Or a lab or a golden or...



Beagle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jack Russel


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Jack Russel



:sigh:


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Jack Russel



I'm sorry


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I'm sorry



Why are you sorry?  

Roe is so cute and she's my puppy of the moment and I can give her back to her Mom anytime.  As an apartment dweller, I only get to dream.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Why are you sorry?
> 
> Roe is so cute and she's my puppy of the moment and I can give her back to her Mom anytime.  As an apartment dweller, I only get to dream.



True.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2012)

If you see a pile of puppies, careful I might be under it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I would LOVE to get a Komondor, preferably black, and I would have a little Rasta hat for him, lol.
> 
> A good old mate, Mark had one, named Teddy. One of the most amazing, loveable, well tempered dogs I had ever seen. Smart too! REALLY SMART. The unique coat is certainly not something you see everyday, but it's surprisingly soft. I just loved that dog, and he was quite the conversation starter whenever I got to dog sit, and take him out to the beach.



Wow, that is a different looking dog...he looks like a furball


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, that is a different looking dog...he looks like a furball


When they are standing still they look like an Old English Sheepdog with dreadlocks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Buonasera, Good Evening,

Interesting breed of canine ... 

Thanks for posting.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> When they are standing still they look like an Old English Sheepdog with dreadlocks.



Sounds cool


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> When they are standing still they look like an Old English Sheepdog with dreadlocks.



The white ones look like a dustmop...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

White Komodor:



Pulis are similar, but smaller, also Hungarian.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 15337
> 
> Pulis are similar, but smaller, also Hungarian.




Oh yeah, it was Puli's I was thinking of.  Thanks, Dawg.  I just wish I could remember what kind of hound my Mom has...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it was Puli's I was thinking of.  Thanks, Dawg.  I just wish I could remember what kind of hound my Mom has...



They both look like dustmops!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> They both look like dustmops!



The Kommodor looks like MY dustmop...

Roe is growing up fast, she's not nipping like she was and calms faster when i pick her up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The Kommodor looks like MY dustmop...
> 
> Roe is growing up fast, she's not nipping like she was and calms faster when i pick her up.



That's good!  How is she with the patients?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That's good!  How is she with the patients?



Roe has had a lot of time sleeping on her Great-Grandma's bed, she is a resident in our facility.  So she's really good with the elderly.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Roe has had a lot of time sleeping on her Great-Grandma's bed, she is a resident in our facility.  So she's really good with the elderly.



Good girl, Roe!

We just got back from saying goodbye to our neighbors' elderly dog.  The vet will be out to put her to sleep tomorrow.  Very sad.  She knows DH and me very well, her mind is sharp, but her poor body is shot.  She loved it when we patted and cooed over her, she's almost 17, very old for a large dog, and much beloved.  RIP.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

I just remembered, Shrek and I are going to the wiener dog races on Saturday at PetFest.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

Love the wienerdogs!  PF, you are indeed a lover of dogs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a 5 hour event, I plan on making lots of furry friends.  Amazing what a pocket of biscuits can do...


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> We just got back from saying goodbye to our neighbors' elderly dog. The vet will be out to put her to sleep tomorrow. Very sad. She knows DH and me very well, her mind is sharp, but her poor body is shot. She loved it when we patted and cooed over her, she's almost 17, very old for a large dog, and much beloved. RIP.


 
Oh, man....how sad.  That must be so hard for all of you. My Ozzie was almost 17 when he passed - even though they have a long and good life, it's still hard to say goodbye. 

When we had him cremated, the vets office first made us a plaster cast of his pawprint , gave us some rosemary (for remembrance) in a sealed see through packet, along with a lovely poem, and gave him back to us in a beautiful little cedar box. It helped to have something so lovely given back to us. May your friend's dog have an easy passing over the Rainbow Bridge. (hugs)


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Good girl, Roe!
> 
> We just got back from saying goodbye to our neighbors' elderly dog.  The vet will be out to put her to sleep tomorrow.  Very sad.  She knows DH and me very well, her mind is sharp, but her poor body is shot.  She loved it when we patted and cooed over her, she's almost 17, very old for a large dog, and much beloved.  RIP.


Awwww. I'm glad you got a chance to say good bye. That's so nice of the vet to come to the dog's home for that final visit. It must be much nicer for the dog that way. Aw, now I'm choking up. (((hugs Dawg)))


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I couldn't find a suitable card, so sent an e-card.  Miss her already.  She and Beagle were good friends.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 17, 2012)

I am a dog person. My family had both dogs and cats when I was a child so I know both well. I think cats are pretty animals, and I know and understand cat affection, but I like the affection and the way dogs relate to humans better. Maybe I like that dogs "need" you where cat's don't, not really. Feral cats can kill their own meat, dogs don't.

I got my dog from the dog pound. He was a year old and statistics show that more puppies get adopted and often older dogs are euthanized. People want to adopt cute puppies. I often wonder if I saved his life. When I met him I made a 10 minute decision to adopt him. I was afraid if I didn't that somebody else would so it was one of those life decisions where you have to make up your mind right that instant. I've had him almost 14 years now, he's about 15. He's a cute breed, looks mostly cocker spaniel to me. Probably a lot of other breeds in there too. He looks even cuter IMO as a sr. citizen dog.

Oddly, cats love me. I've often had the experience visiting cat lover friends, and I will perhaps sit down and see the cat and hold my hand out for sniffing (good practice with dogs too). My friend will say "Oh don't bother, my cat hates strangers. He won't come near you." But I know cats. Cats are used to people trying to call them. (Thus the expression, "Harder than herding cats.") Playing hard to get just drives cats nuts! All I do is initially ofter friendliness, and then I ignore them. More often than not their "unfriendly" cat ends up curled up in my lap. I'm often told, "I've never seen him/her act that way with strangers!"

I'm single and hope to have a "SO" some day, and I'm prepared to accept her cats if she's a cat person, but I would never adopt a cat myself.

I'm a dog lover. Dogs (their ancestors) were the first animals domesticated by humans. It appears that we liked that they were cute as pets, and they may have helped us hunt. Later humans domesticated food animals, but that postdates our adoption of dogs. Or maybe dogs domesticated us? 

In any case dog was man's first animal friend and as far as I'm concerned dogs will always be man's best animal friends.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 18, 2012)

Greg, I really enjoyed reading that, thank you .

I am also a dog person. We have a retired greyhound from a rescue centre. You hear some terrible stories about greyhounds being mistreated and some are just shot when they finish racing (they retire them at around age 4 or 5). Happily we met our dogs previous owners and he was treated well . They are lovely placid dogs and incredibly lazy, he loves being retired .


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gravy Queen & Greg: Thanks for your Contributions*

 Thanks for your feedback and lovely anecdotes.

I do recall when we were visiting my parents at their Condo on South Miami Beach back in the 1980s, many people were adopting Greyhounds from the Greyhound Race Track ... They were treated terribly from what I had understood. As a matter of fact, I knew a gal from Italia who wrote articles on the subject ... and had one female she rescued ...

I am veered toward felines, however, I have always lived in Skyscraper Turf, and walking a pooch, is just not in my stars. I like large breeds and they need space, and exercise. 

All I can say is, it is an enormous commitment that one makes for a long time, and we travel alot at the moment, thus, it is best, not to have any mascots at home. 

After León and Onyx, my 2 British Short Hair Kit Kats, a blue cream tiger and an all black, passed on at the age of 22, we said, no more ... 


All my best, 
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I got my dog from the dog pound. He was a year old and statistics show that more puppies get adopted and often older dogs are euthanized. People want to adopt cute puppies. I often wonder if I saved his life. When I met him I made a 10 minute decision to adopt him. I was afraid if I didn't that somebody else would so it was one of those life decisions where you have to make up your mind right that instant. I've had him almost 14 years now, he's about 15. He's a cute breed, looks mostly cocker spaniel to me. Probably a lot of other breeds in there too. He looks even cuter IMO as a sr. citizen dog.



That is lovely Greg 

What is his name?


----------



## bbaruu (Aug 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Definitely dog.  One beagle, though she would dearly love to have her own kitty, to hug, squeeze, wub, and call it her squooshy.  Unfortunately, kitties don't care for beagle.



Yeah ,,, a proper dog.  I have one, too;  and a domestic short-hair female cat, a runt rescued from a woodpile mother who'd lost her milk.  They're the same age (5) and working out a relationship -- I think she likes it ruff!


----------



## jharris (Aug 27, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> I can go either way, depending on how they are prepared.



ROFL x 10! Thanks!


----------



## jharris (Aug 28, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm a cat person. I like dogs, but I like cats more. I find dogs too excitable. "Oh I'm so glad you're home!" bounce, bounce, bounce. "I just took out the garbage. I was only gone two minutes." bounce, bounce.



Again ROFL! You folks are too much.


----------



## jharris (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok now that I've stopped laughing...

When I bought my home in 2000 the owner had two feral cats hanging around.

He asked me if I wanted them or should he drop them off at the pound.

Duh!

I'm a sucker for the elderly, children and critters so they stayed.

One was a little black and white female who was very timid.

It took eight years for her to let me pet her and another year for her highness to allow me to pick her up.

She passed this year and rests under my irises.

The other is a male named Max.
He and I have been best buds from the beginning.  He's getting old but then aren't we all.

Here he is hanging out with me in my shop.

When he goes he'll rest beside baby girl.

Then I want a kitten and a puppy  and we can all be pals. 

A


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2012)

Good grief, how did I miss this one (my computer was down for the better part of a month, that's how!).  So many people say they just love XYZ.  Dogs, children, cats, etc.  In fact, I take them as I find them.  In recent years it has been dogs.  My husband of 30 years is much more allergic to cats than he is to dogs. We've had both and loved them.  I love cats for their independence.  I can go away for a day or two, have someone kind of watching the house, and those gals will be pretty happy having their own house to themselves.  

On the other hand, there is nothing like the welcome you get when you come home to your doggie.  My last two were JR mutts, and this one, Rosebud, you pretty much all know.  She came to us totally crate trained, so we didn't want to un-do that.  But there is something to be said for a doggie who wants nothing more than to see you, period.  In my experience, a cat is never all that happy to see you.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 26, 2012)

i am a cat person. i love the fact that the relationship is on their terms.  when i cat loves you , you are really loves. mostly cats don't like anyone. 

i like dogs and have had two or three along the way. they need to be able to run and play. that can't happen where i live and i couldn't walk a dog. 

my daughter has a thirteen month old great dane, that weighs 110 pounds. she lives in the back country and so the dog gets to run and chase the rabbits.,


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2012)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i am a cat person. i love the fact that the relationship is on their terms.  when i cat loves you , you are really loves. mostly cats don't like anyone.
> 
> i like dogs and have had two or three along the way. they need to be able to run and play. that can't happen where i live and i couldn't walk a dog.
> 
> my daughter has a thirteen month old great dane, that weighs 110 pounds. she lives in the back country and so the dog gets to run and chase the rabbits.,



My dogs live to chase rabbits too Babe. They have five acres to chase them.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to be a dog man. When the days of gender correctness started I became a dog person.


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2012)

I am a dog person also. Now if I say 'dog woman' does that mean I look like a dog? Good grief, I hope not. I prefer small dogs. Easier to care for.


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2012)

The latest with Rosebud is that I was snoozing this afternoon.  Not something I do a lot, but since I broke the hip, more than usual.  We'd had people over for a few snacks yesterday, so hubby, doggie, and I were all taking it easy.  Although Rosebud only weighs 25 lbs, she is a heavy chewer, and I buy her these enormous rawhide bone for her to jaw on when we have company.  I'm talking, they are almost as long as she is, chest-to-butt.  Anyway, I was napping and she tried to put the damned rawhide bone in my mouth.  I could see the message in her eyes:  Here, Claire, eat this, you will feel better!  I almost died laughing.  It was so funny.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 1, 2012)

Claire said:


> The latest with Rosebud is that I was snoozing this afternoon.  Not something I do a lot, but since I broke the hip, more than usual.  We'd had people over for a few snacks yesterday, so hubby, doggie, and I were all taking it easy.  Although Rosebud only weighs 25 lbs, she is a heavy chewer, and I buy her these enormous rawhide bone for her to jaw on when we have company.  I'm talking, they are almost as long as she is, chest-to-butt.  Anyway, I was napping and she tried to put the damned rawhide bone in my mouth.  I could see the message in her eyes:  Here, Claire, eat this, you will feel better!  I almost died laughing.  It was so funny.


That's so sweet and funny.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> The latest with Rosebud is that I was snoozing this afternoon.  Not something I do a lot, but since I broke the hip, more than usual.  We'd had people over for a few snacks yesterday, so hubby, doggie, and I were all taking it easy.  Although Rosebud only weighs 25 lbs, she is a heavy chewer, and I buy her these enormous rawhide bone for her to jaw on when we have company.  I'm talking, they are almost as long as she is, chest-to-butt.  Anyway, I was napping and she tried to put the damned rawhide bone in my mouth.  I could see the message in her eyes:  Here, Claire, eat this, you will feel better!  I almost died laughing.  It was so funny.



Rosebud might have something there, Claire, glucosomine and condroitin!

Our previous dogs have gifted us with a very dead mole (wedding present) and a live toad ( just because).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2012)

Roe wouldn't let me have whatever she was chewing on...about 20 minutes later she spit out a cherry pit.  I hope she liked the dried cherry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Roe wouldn't let me have whatever she was chewing on...about 20 minutes later she spit out a cherry pit.  I hope she liked the dried cherry.



Dogs can be so stubborn!  DH struggled with beagle and a mummified chicken breast she found on a walk, she nearly won.


----------



## Addie (Oct 2, 2012)

When Teddy was just a puppy, he would pick up anything that caught his fancy when he was out walking. My son taught him very early on, to "drop it" and he does. 

Last year someone up his way tossed out some dcon where pigeons liked to gather. Before you knew it there were a bunch of dead pigeons around. Some of the neighborhood dogs got sick eating them. When my son got wind of this, he changed his walking routine into another direction. Why take chances?


----------



## jharris (Nov 28, 2012)

Non discriminatory. I love critters. Some I love because they're beautiful in their own wonderful way.

Some I love because they are delicious!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

I love all animals too


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 30, 2012)

Just for variety we should change the title of this topic to "Are you a dog person or a cat woman?"


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just for variety we should change the title of this topic to "Are you a dog person or a cat woman?"


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Why not


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 2, 2012)

All I can tell ya is that I'm for dogs, like the feline gracefulness and ferocity of cats but don't want to adopt one, and I'm a person and a man but not a woman. Although I like women!  Cats maybe not so much. 

I can live without cats, no problem. Dogs? Well I'd rather not deal with living without them. But women? Not negotiable! Can't live without women!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just for variety we should change the title of this topic to "Are you a dog person or a cat woman?"


 
Shouldn't that be 'Dog Man or Cat Woman?'
Everyone knows that dogs are boys and cats are girls. 

I love both canine and feline species.
I currently have one little girl doggie. 
She's a sweet dolly.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

She certainly is Chef


----------



## Claire (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got home from spending time getting my dad from hospital to hospice facility to home hospice.  Because of our situation, I had to bring Rosebud.  Mom was kitty-sitting for one of my sisters.  My doggie has had not kitty experience.  I wouldn't have thought twice about it, except that little sis' kitty is declawed.  If he'd had his claws, I'd have thought, let them duke it out, I know the cat will win.  But without claws?  So we kept them separated.  Fender was king of the road in his room, so all went well (Fender:  My sis swore, no more pets until they're in a better position to afford one.  Her sons were fishing and found a stray and their father said, no way, your mom will kill us.  They got home and the kitten was in the fender of their van.  Rolling in there for an hour and some).  Anyway, Thanksgiving was a dozen or so people, all on razor's edge (Daddy was supposed to die), plus my mutt, a German shepherd, and a cat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2012)

Claire said:


> I just got home from spending time getting my dad from hospital to hospice facility to home hospice.  Because of our situation, I had to bring Rosebud.  Mom was kitty-sitting for one of my sisters.  My doggie has had not kitty experience.  I wouldn't have thought twice about it, except that little sis' kitty is declawed.  If he'd had his claws, I'd have thought, let them duke it out, I know the cat will win.  But without claws?  So we kept them separated.  Fender was king of the road in his room, so all went well (Fender:  My sis swore, no more pets until they're in a better position to afford one.  Her sons were fishing and found a stray and their father said, no way, your mom will kill us.  They got home and the kitten was in the fender of their van.  Rolling in there for an hour and some).  Anyway, Thanksgiving was a dozen or so people, all on razor's edge (Daddy was supposed to die), plus my mutt, a German shepherd, and a cat.



Welcome home, Claire!  We missed you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Claire!  Hope you had a decent holiday.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 6, 2012)

I happen to be a dog, non-cat person who is of the male gender. However cats adore me, I don't know why. I think it's because I'm indifferent to cats. My family had cats when I was young. I know cats. Cats are independent. They don't want people trying to tell them what to do. They experience a lot of humans who try to entice them into doing things. I'm indifferent. If they come over I hold out the back of my hand so they can sniff my scent. They may walk away after that, but so often after walking away they come back and jump up into my lap and curl up. I've often heard cat owners tell me, "My cat doesn't like strangers," and then 15 minutes later that cat is curled up in my lap.

It's a lesson about cats. I'm indifferent so I don't bug them and because of that they like me. I don't like nor dislike cats. Not the right pet for me but I admire their cat grace. I'll never have cats unless I hook up with somebody who loves cats, in which case I'll be happy to embrace her pets. Maybe I'm a dog man ISO a cat person? (A cat person of the female persuasion.)


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2012)

Cat-Friend vs Dog-Friend - YouTube


----------

